# Black brush algae, can plants be salvaged?



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

bpmox said:


> I have a 90g planted with moss. Recently I added a java fern that contained some black beard algae, and it soon spread through the tank. I trimmed off the offending leaves of that plant and BBA disappeared everywhere except for one moss covered piece of driftwood where it is getting progressively worse. There seems to be quite a bit of BBA mixed into the algae now and I really hate to throw the piece out. Is it salvageable or should it be discarded?


You can try hydrogen peroxide to kill it as per instructions in this article.
http://www.gpodio.com/h2o2.asp

Personally, I would be cautious about injecting it directly in the tank over the driftwood with the syringe. Many have reported no ill effects doing this but a few have reported some fish fatalities so the method always entails some risk. My suggestion is to remove moss covered driftwood, soak in a solution of 1-2/ml per gallon of Hydrogen peroxide for 30 minutes in a bucket or even leave overnight in the morning. Now rinse and place driftwood back in the tank. If you choose to directly inject in the tank over the driftwood, it may be a good idea to do at least a 25% water change 24-48 hours after doing so.

Good luck.


----------



## bpmox (Jun 16, 2007)

You know, I've read about using peroxide so many times yet that didn't even cross my mind. It's worth a shot, thanks.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

bpmox said:


> You know, I've read about using peroxide so many times yet that didn't even cross my mind. It's worth a shot, thanks.


No problem. Some people also spot treat with Fluorish Excel and also claim success(unfortunately that has not worked for me). Using Excel can get rather expensive depending on your tank size vs Hydrogen Peroxide.

As always, for long term prevention, you want to look at treating the cause of Black Beard Algae, which more often than not tends to be low C02 levels, so if you are injecting c02, you may want to get a C02 drop checker and make sure your c02 levels are around 30 ppm.


----------



## smaug (Aug 31, 2007)

I battled BBA for about 3 months in my tank.I tried everything to not have to remove items from the tank by dosing in the tank.Eventually I gave up and removed everything and scrubbed with a weak bleach solution.The BBA turned white and died,I put everything back in and I no longer have BBA.I do dose with excel which may be why it has not returned.As far as the plants go,I completly denuded my black sword and its leaves have returned.I dont recomend this except as a last resort,but it is what I had to do and I do not regret it at all.From that day on i have not put a plant in my tank that has not first been doused in a weak bleach wash to kill any BBA that may be on it.When I say weak I mean 4 cups water to 4 tbsp bleach.After I let bleach solution soak on my driftwood for about 15 minutes I rinsed with a garden hose liberally.I was able to put th piece back in the same day.The white corpse of the BBA I could not remove,my plecs and SAE removed that overnight.I had no casualtys in the tank using this method.Good luck.


----------

